# Recommended hardware vendors



## mroussin51 (Oct 20, 2012)

Howdy all,

I am preparing for my first multisocket build and hope to get some advice on hardware vendors. I have built a few single processor machines and have been happy with new egg. However new egg appears to be a little anemic when it comes to server boards.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mroussin51 (Oct 20, 2012)

My location is United States. I hope some will share their experiences.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## mroussin51 (Oct 20, 2012)

I found this: http://www.freebsd.org/commercial/hardware.html so if I want to buy a rack mount or tower server that is covered.


----------



## mroussin51 (Oct 20, 2012)

...and also: http://www.freebsd.org/commercial/commercial.html

It's probably better that FreeBSD Forum's remain neutral in this case. If I broke a rule I am sorry!


----------

